# Doce Pares Grandmasters



## LabanB (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi,

  We've got a guy in Newcastle, UK, advertising Richard Bustillo as the ONLY Doce Pares Grandmaster outside of the Phillipines!!!

  We have GM Danny Guba in the UK, so who else around the globe is a GM in Doce Pares?

Bill Lowery


----------



## redfive (Aug 24, 2002)

I would try going to there main web site in the Phillippines. sorry I dont  have the address. I would think there are still Members of the Canete family around. Most of the instructors I have met have been under Cacoy Canete and I think Dionisio A. Canete is Still the Grandmaster in the Phillippines. I would think that if this is true, that there can only be one G.M. , So there should be no others out there?

                                    Your friend in the Arts, Redfive


----------

